# CZ 75 magazine interchangeable with CZ P-07 Duty?



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

The other day I bought a used CZ Model 75 Cal. 9 Para., 03, CZ USA, Kansas City, KS. It came with nice wood grips, but only one magazine. My first CZ. went to the range right away. Love the gun. Now I am thinking about buying a P-07 duty at the Academy. I was just wondering if the magazines are the same? Thanks.

--
James


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not the same


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Short answer = No


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Got it. Thank you.


----------

